#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Ζητείται μηχανικός με εμπειρία  σε πρόγραμμα ΟΔΟΣ

## tgia

Ζητείται από μελετητική εταιρεία στην Αττική πολιτικός ή τοπογράφος *μηχανικός με εμπειρία  στη χρήση του προγράμματος ΟΔΟΣ* και την εκπόνηση μελετών οδοποιίας. 

Αποστολή Βιογραφικών στο email : ilgagli@yahoo.gr

----------

